# اجهزة كشف الكنوز تحت الارض من شركه النجم الفضي



## gooold (12 مارس 2012)

تعلن شركة النجم الفضي المتحدة التجارية لأجهزة كشف الذهب والمعادن والكنوز الأثرية في باطن الأرض على تقديم أفضل الخدمات لعملائها الكرام فقد بدأت عروضنا التنافسية بخصومات تصل إلى أكثر من 30% على كافة منتجاتنا وحتى نكون سباقين دائما نحو الأفضل فقد وضعنا خدمة الشحن المجاني إلى كافة الدول العربية 
على كل المنتجات من أفضل الأجهزة الاحترافية المميزة بكشف المعادن والذهب والكنوز الاثريه في الأرض

أجهزة كشف الذهب الدفين والذهب الخام وعروق الذهب والكنوز والمجوهرات كافة وكشف الكهوف والسراديب الاثريه
**********************************************
الأنظمة التصويرية و الرادارية
EXP 5000
GPA 1000
GD 5005
GOLDEN KING PLUS
GOLDEN GATE PLUS
الأنظمة الكهرومغناطيسية و الحث النبضي
6 LORENZ DEEP MAX
AREX 17
JEOTECH
GARRET GTI
GARRETT AT PRO
GPX5000
الأنظمة الاستشعارية
GRAVITATOR
NOVA EURO GOLD
BIONIC 01
SCANMASTER
……………………………………………………………………………………..
شعارنا التجربة خير برهــــان
**********************************************
للاطلاع على موصفات الأجهزة والشحن يرجى زيارة موقعنا الالكتروني
ط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظپظٹظ†ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط±ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپظٹط©
[email protected]
دولة الكويت – الفروانية – ش السوق – جانب مجمع المغاتير – فوق شركة الكويت للتأمين
تليفون : 0096599094070
تليفون : 0096599094080


----------



## gooold (12 مارس 2012)

*رد: اجهزة كشف الكنوز تحت الارض من شركه النجم الفضي*

اقوى اجهزة كشف الذهب تحت الارض شركه النجم الفضي
ط§ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒط´ظپ ط§ظ„ط°ظ‡ط¨ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ… ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ط¹ط§ط¯ظ† ط§ظ„ط¯ظپظٹظ†ط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظƒظ†ظˆط² ط§ظ„ط§ط«ط±ظٹط© ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹط§ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆظپظٹط©


----------

